# Spilled Water On Laptop



## awapuhi (Apr 3, 2011)

Last night I made the mistake of falling asleep while having a glass of water on table that was above my laptop which I had set on the floor. Apparently while I was sleeping I knocked the water over in my sleep and it spilled on top of my laptop. It wasn't until this morning that I noticed the spill. The lid was closed and it was unplugged, although the battery was still inside. I tried wiping whatever I could off since most of it had just leaked off the lid and onto the floor, but when I opened it there was some water on the keys and there was some on the ports on the side (ethernet, usbs, and others). Again I wiped these clean. I tried powering up my laptop and it came on just fine. When it came to the initial login screen of Windows 7 it appeared that the keys were pushing themselves because the the password entry box was being filled with letters even though I was not pushing any keys on the keyboard. I was able to backspace it and I tried to enter the first few letters of my password, but I could not type any other letters because the key i hit just kept repeating itself. I decided to power down my laptop and try some more extinsive drying. Again I tried powering it on, but because I did not shut down my computer properly ( I held down the power button to turn it off after the first try) I was sent to the windows white text on black background start up menu. The enter key won't work when I try to choose the option of starting up windows normally. Again I shut it down by holding the power button and I have my laptop keyboard drying over a towel. 
From what I was seeing and dealing with the only issue I am having so far is that the keyboard is acting up. I'm not a very tech savy person so taking apart my laptop would be no go for me. I don't trust myself with doing that and the warrenty is already up for my laptop. 
Is there anything else that I can do though and what are my chances that by letting it dry for a bit that my laptop will be fine?
Thank you.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi awapuhi,

The good thing is that the laptop is working. It looks like the keyboard has definitelyh been damage. I recommend replacing the keyboard for the laptop. What brand/model is your laptop? You can try going to their website on a working computer and see if you can download a manual on how to replace the keyboard. You might also want to contact the company and have a rep guide you on how to replace the keyboard. Also, look at the bottom of your laptop and see if their are small drawings of keyboards right beside screws. If so, those are the screws to take out when it comes to removing the keyboard of a laptop.

For example, I have worked on IBM Thinkpad Lenovo laptops and at the bottom of the laptop, there are usually small drawings of keyboard right next to a screw, letting you know that those are the screws to take out when it comes to removing the keyboard from the laptop. 

One thing I recommend to do ASAP is to remove the hard-drive and backup your data on a working computer ASAP so that your data is safe. Good luck and hope everything works out for you.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

try and get a loan of a external keyboard,one that has a external usb connector,connect it to your machine and try now to access windows,to remove the keyboard from a laptop is quiet easy,If you look at were you power up the lap top.it will be a thin bezel separate from the keyboard,you have to prize that away from the machine,once removed there will be 3/4 small screws securing the key pad,gently pull the keypad back towards yourself and rest it on the machine,now if you look on the under side you will see were it is connected to the m/b(disconnect it)now dry off the key board and wrap it in a thin towel and put it on a radiator for a few days,go back now and reassemble it,if it works you struck lucky ,if not just buy a new one there quiet cheap,get it from amazon or some were like that,the main dealer will charge you a fortune,

before you attempt this remove the power supply and battery


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

brobarapas said:


> try and get a loan of a external keyboard,one that has a external usb connector,connect it to your machine and try now to access windows,to remove the keyboard from a laptop is quiet easy,If you look at were you power up the lap top.it will be a thin bezel separate from the keyboard,you have to prize that away from the machine,once removed there will be 3/4 small screws securing the key pad,gently pull the keypad back towards yourself and rest it on the machine,now if you look on the under side you will see were it is connected to the m/b(disconnect it)now dry off the key board and wrap it in a thin towel and put it on a radiator for a few days,go back now and reassemble it,if it works you struck lucky ,if not just buy a new one there quiet cheap,get it from amazon or some were like that,the main dealer will charge you a fortune,
> 
> before you attempt this remove the power supply and battery


there also might be one screw on the underside of the lap top,it will have the keyboard logo next to it


----------



## awapuhi (Apr 3, 2011)

I tried turning it on again and the random keys being hit while I'm not touching them has stopped though some keys still appear to not be working. I have the keyboard drying over a pan of rice now as a way to absorb more moisture as a last ditch attempt to extract more more moisture. 
It is a HP pavillion laptop dv6-1355dx and I have had it for over a year. While I may not trust myself with taking off the keyboard and replacing it, my boyfriend is very knowledageable with that stuff and can do it for me free of charge, I just have to buy the keyboard. 
A question about using an USB keyboard. So far I am unable to login into my comoputer due to the messed up keys. In order to use an USB keyboard would it have to have to be setup through the control panel or will my laptop automatically recognize it?
Thank you for all the help and support!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

when you connect it the hardware manager should automatically detect it,

Connect your PS/2 keyboard to the PS/2 port. Alternatively, connect your USB keyboard to the USB port. Configure the device using the setup wizard.


If your operating system doesn't have a setup wizard, go to "Start Menu>Settings>Control Panel." Click on "Add Hardware" and follow the instructions.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

this is a step by step guide how to dismantle your lap top,this is a guide for complete disassemble, just scroll to the option for the keyboard,dont forget remove battery/power supply


How to take apart HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop >> Inside my laptop


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

brobarapas said:


> this is a step by step guide how to dismantle your lap top,this is a guide for complete disassemble, just scroll to the option for the keyboard,dont forget remove battery/power supply
> 
> 
> How to take apart HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop >> Inside my laptop


when you remove the battery,remove the small screws located under the battery,if you dont remove these the bezel wont snap on the front side,hope it works out for ya


----------



## awapuhi (Apr 3, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> when you connect it the hardware manager should automatically detect it,
> 
> Connect your PS/2 keyboard to the PS/2 port. Alternatively, connect your USB keyboard to the USB port. Configure the device using the setup wizard.
> 
> ...


Will I need to be able to log in in order to allow setup wizard to work? Since one of the keys that is dead right now is also one of the keys I need for my password I am unable to log in. I'm currently using my roommate's laptop since I am unable to login into my mine.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

awapuhi said:


> Will I need to be able to log in in order to allow setup wizard to work? Since one of the keys that is dead right now is also one of the keys I need for my password I am unable to log in. I'm currently using my roommate's laptop since I am unable to login into my mine.


it should still work,you have to connect it and see,it wont pick up a wireless keyboard


----------



## awapuhi (Apr 3, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> it should still work,you have to connect it and see,it wont pick up a wireless keyboard


Ok, thank you very much for all the help and the very nice guide for taking apart my lap top.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

awapuhi said:


> Ok, thank you very much for all the help and the very nice guide for taking apart my lap top.


your welcome,have a good day/eve/


----------

